# Best Country for Study Abroad



## sanjay.lemon (Jun 21, 2011)

Choosing a career is one of the most important decisions everyone has to make as it is the turning point of anybody's life and going to study abroad is one part of making good career.

I was looking for best countries for study abroad and i got some countries like United Kingdom, Italy, Spain, France, Australia, Mexico, Germany, Ireland, China and Cost Rica.

Can anyone tell me that which one is best ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sanjay.lemon said:


> Choosing a career is one of the most important decisions everyone has to make as it is the turning point of anybody's life and going to study abroad is one part of making good career.
> 
> I was looking for best countries for study abroad and i got some countries like United Kingdom, Italy, Spain, France, Australia, Mexico, Germany, Ireland, China and Cost Rica.
> 
> Can anyone tell me that which one is best ?


There isn't just one country that the ideal destination for study abroad. It depends, among other things, on your subject (some countries have a worldwide reputation for excellence in certain subjects), nationality (visa may be easier to get in some countries than others), cost of living, level of tuition fees levied on overseas students, availability of courses in English or fluency in foreign languages, personal preference (e.g. you may or may not want a lot of compatriots), climate and so on.

UK is justly popular among overseas students because English is often the first or second language for many and UK has a long tradition of welcoming international students. Downside includes high costs, changeable weather and tough visa regime.
Main continental European countries tend to be cheaper, with lower tuition fees, but language can be a problem and programmes for overseas students may be less well developed. 

It's easiest if your uni or college has established study abroad programmes in partnership with certain overseas unis or institutions. This is quite common with US unis, with hands-on help from experienced staff. If you want to go it alone, get help from study abroad programmes in your country, and then research fully about all aspects of it - transcript of your degree/course, visa, finance, travel, luggage, accommodation, insurance, settling in etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically what Joppa said. There is no one "best" anything - it always depends on what it is you're hoping to get out of it.

What is your area of study? What languages do you speak? What are your career goals overall? Do you want to ultimately make your career where you are, or are you looking to work elsewhere in the world? All these sorts of things have a bearing on what and where you should do your studies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lenna (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with the posts above. One more piece of advice: What would you like to specialise on in your preferred science? Each country has universities with excellent reputation in different fields, find which one is for you. It is worth having a look at the CVs of your favourite teachers or professionals you admire. See where they studied and have a chat with them asking for advice. That could be a starting point in your search.


----------



## sanjay.lemon (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for giving suggestion. But i have to choose only one country that is why i asking for best one.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sanjay.lemon said:


> Thank you for giving suggestion. But i have to choose only one country that is why i asking for best one.


OK, but you have yet to indicate what your field of study might be or what your career plans are. Those are the key factors and without that information, there's not much we can do for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sanjay.lemon said:


> Thank you for giving suggestion. But i have to choose only one country that is why i asking for best one.


Without knowing your speciality or long-term plans, it's difficult to advise but since you are an Indian with English probably as your second language, you are likely to be drawn to English-speaking countries, and I would say that many Indian students give their first consideration to UK (and not just for historical reasons) and the US. Russell Group unis in UK have the biggest research budget and are internationally acclaimed in most fields, as are the Ivy League unis in the US. Of those two countries, tuition fees are broadly comparable (new, much higher fees coming in 2012 in UK vs fees at top US private unis), while US usually has an edge on living costs. Certainly a degree or credit from top UK or US uni will surely give you an extra edge in future careers, without of course excluding possibilities in other countries.


----------

